

This is the way Facebook ends - dtm1
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/5/29/this-is-the-way-facebook-ends

======
Feoh
One fatal flaw with geeks is that we all think that the rest of the world
thinks just like we do.

'tain't necessarily so. Most of the objections he raises in the article (e.g.
Facebook making improper use of personal information) don't even _register_ on
the rank and file user's radar. Maybe they should, but they don't.

------
fruchtose
I'll bite. Facebook is not a social network like MySpace. For a long time it
seemed to outside users like myself that the site had stagnated. It was a the
Wild West of CSS, GIF backgrounds, and auto-play Spice Girls music embeds. For
all the bad karma Facebook has accumulated, it has constantly driven the site
toward a refined UX. I think the site is better than it was three years ago.

Vice wants to criticize Zuckerberg for calling FB users "dumb fucks," but you
know what? Any public site will have a lot of stupid users. When your site
tries to cater to almost everyone, half of your users will be below-average.
It's a statistical eventuality. Allowing these users to control the experience
of the site is a bad idea. MySpace gave users far too much control, and the
site became a synonym for untasteful.

------
vladiim
Nothing is forever. Facebook did great and will be around for many years to
come but history strongly suggests that it will go the way of AOL, Yahoo,
Microsoft etc.

